# Best Flavor Tank (Prebuilt Coils)



## Khaos (27/7/17)

Hi, what is the best tank with prebuilt coils for flavor currently?


----------



## Khaos (27/7/17)

I'm using a G-Priv mod currently with TFV8 Cloud Beast Tank and X4 coils.
According to Smok website and reviews the X4 coil is a nice coil for flavor but I just get a lot of clouds with not so much flavor.
Maybe I'm doing something wrong or not vaping at right settings?


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/7/17)

I have a Aspire Cleito 120 and it rocks!! Amazing flavour! But note, there are two Aspire Cleito's, the 'normal' one and the 120. I have a normal one at home as well and it is decent but nowhere close to my 120. I have also tried many other tanks and none of them are all rounders with taste. For example, the Crown 2 I have is great with fruit flavours, but not creams and desserts. The Pangu is otherway around again where it's great with creams and desserts but not so much with fruits. Then I also have a Protank 4, no. A 'normal' Cleito, meh. A baby beast, no. The only other one that comes close to my Cleito 120 is my Troll RTA. Oh, and I bought a Avocado 24 today, so curious to try it out, but that is also a RDTA so not what you're looking for.

I heard the new Crown 3 is brilliant, but I have never used it so cannot comment. And seeing as I am so happy with my Cleito, I have no reason to buy it either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (27/7/17)

Khaos said:


> I'm using a G-Priv mod currently with TFV8 Cloud Beast Tank and X4 coils.
> According to Smok website and reviews the X4 coil is a nice coil for flavor but I just get a lot of clouds with not so much flavor.
> Maybe I'm doing something wrong or not vaping at right settings?


Tfv8 baby with X4 coil. The smaller baby has better flavor than the big tfv8. Also look at ceramic options like vapresso tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khaos (27/7/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Tfv8 baby with X4 coil. The smaller baby has better flavor than the big tfv8. Also look at ceramic options like vapresso tanks.



Is the Big Baby and Baby the same just bigger? But use the same coils and flavor should be the same?


----------



## Khaos (27/7/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I have a Aspire Cleito 120 and it rocks!! Amazing flavour! But note, there are two Aspire Cleito's, the 'normal' one and the 120. I have a normal one at home as well and it is decent but nowhere close to my 120. I have also tried many other tanks and none of them are all rounders with taste. For example, the Crown 2 I have is great with fruit flavours, but not creams and desserts. The Pangu is otherway around again where it's great with creams and desserts but not so much with fruits. Then I also have a Protank 4, no. A 'normal' Cleito, meh. A baby beast, no. The only other one that comes close to my Cleito 120 is my Troll RTA. Oh, and I bought a Avocado 24 today, so curious to try it out, but that is also a RDTA so not what you're looking for.
> 
> I heard the new Crown 3 is brilliant, but I have never used it so cannot comment. And seeing as I am so happy with my Cleito, I have no reason to buy it either.



Also heard a lot about the Crown 3...

The say the first Crown is also very good...


----------



## Bear_Vapes (27/7/17)

Khaos said:


> Is the Big Baby and Baby the same just bigger? But use the same coils and flavor should be the same?


Yes thats right


----------



## VapeGrrl (27/7/17)

I am absolutely loving my Uwell crown 3. The 0.5ohm coil I run at 75W and the 0.25ohm at 90W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (27/7/17)

Crown 3 for me

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## franshorn (11/1/18)

Crown 3 or NRG?


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (31/3/18)

Aspire Cleito Exo. 

Best Flavour Tank found so far. Second would be Horizontech Falcon and then Crown 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

